# 1100 mah Battery Care



## hydroracer (Feb 18, 2004)

I'm getting ready to store my Slider for the summer and have a couple of questions regarding the batteries.

What settings are you using to discharge the batteries (Ice charger)?

Also, what is the best way to store the batteries (discharged, certain amount of charge, etc.)?

Thanks in advance guys.


----------



## hydroracer (Feb 18, 2004)

Ok...anybody have tips on how they care for their 1400's? any other 2/3 cells?


----------



## bigmike19 (Dec 18, 2007)

With NiMh batteries you always want to leave a partial charge in the packs because they have the tendancy to lose charge while being stored. When I leave mine sitting for a week I discharge and charge to about 10% of the packs capacity. If you're gonna leave them set longer you will want to fully charge before storing, and cycle every couple of weeks so that you can prevent crystalization in your cells which will result in a loss of performance.


----------

